# Best Arrows for 3D



## 12ringer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well a great arrow that I am using now is a Easton Fatboy(400). And it works great! I have been catching more 12's and 14's than my Eastan Epics. They should be great for him.


----------



## WPGibson (May 24, 2011)

I'll be shooting carbon express line jammer pro


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't beat the GT pro22's


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Xcutters for me.... I used to shoot the "fattys" but after so much wind drift even on close shots I made the change to a smaller diameter arrow with a heavier point weight so my FOC is better and my scores went up significantly


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Black Eagle Challengers
Deer Crossing Archery Target
GoldTip 22's
Fatboys

Any of those would get the Job done.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

X2 for DCA, but I'm actually just using my Hunter Customs.



chasemukluk said:


> Black Eagle Challengers
> Deer Crossing Archery Target
> GoldTip 22's
> Fatboys
> ...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have been winning the local 3-d shoots here in So. Ca. with the DCA Target shafts.
Can't beat the quality and price.
Don.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

GT X cutters here. Like many I was using the Triple X but after a shoot last year and saw how much the wind can push the arrow. I switched to the X Cutters with a little heavier front.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm a firm believer in Gold Tip. IMO, they are bar none the best quality available in the fat carbons. 

I've shot Triple X with great success, even in the wind of OK and TX. But I've found myself shooting X-Cutters last year and this one in favor of more point weight.... kick outs are where it really helps.


----------



## Bullseye2010 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys this really helps. I was worried about how the fat arrows would fly in high wind myself, but haven't noticed much of a change.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I like GT X Cutters or 22's


----------



## jphillip (Nov 10, 2008)

A bunch of us just went to Black Eagle Challengers, love them!


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

jphillip said:


> A bunch of us just went to Black Eagle Challengers, love them!



great plan

Challengers,,,,,Awesome


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

GT, DCA, Black Eagles all make many great options, catching lines is great and all but if the arrow is not forgiving it is going to bite hard. The reality of it is if you make a good shot the arrow will hit its make no matter if it is a small diameter arrow or a large diameter arrow. Shoot what works, shoot what your most confident in.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

jphillip said:


> A bunch of us just went to Black Eagle Challengers, love them!


^^This. Awesome arrows at a great price. I like the GT's as well, but the price is a fair bit higher than the Challengers.

G


----------



## j.evans2010 (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the Black Eagle challengers.


----------



## BOWjunky45 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love my GT X-Cutter Pros!


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

BOWjunky45 said:


> I love my GT X-Cutter Pros!


These ^^


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Black eagle mags


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Magnums for me


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

buckbuster31 said:


> Black eagle mags


We should have worked out a trade for the 22's


----------



## CowboyArchery (Nov 28, 2011)

I run two sets 
victory x ringers total weight 324 very nice for line busting
but if weather calls for wind I go to a victory vap with glue in pnts that weigh 325 grains have two sight tape marks one green one black for the two arrows they are almost identical flying both shoot bullet holes and walk back tune beautiful 

my buddy does this also with gold tips


----------



## TJG-outdoors (Jan 14, 2014)

I shoot the x ringers as well, I run them a little heavier than cowboy archery, but have had zero issues and have had great success
TB


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

BEA Challengers for me


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

the biggest and heaviest arrows that you can shoot and obtain speed.


----------

